# sks nrw cup herten



## bombe171 (17. August 2009)

Moin,
kann mir jemand etwas zur Strecke dort sagen, evtl. in einem Vergleich zu der Strecke von Haltern am See?
Danke


----------



## SBIKERC (17. August 2009)

vergleichsweise steiniger Boden, die Anstiege sind oft ziemlich schmal und es geht erst einmal komplett hoch und dann runter
unten im Start-/Zielbereich wartet eine etwas längere Gerade die dann nachher wieder auf die Halde führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus dort 

Racing Ralph ok?


----------



## bombe171 (17. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Die Anstiege müssen recht steil und heftig sein bei 100Hm auf 3,9km Rundenlänge. 

Wie technisch sind denn die Abfahrten und kann man eine Familie mit Kindern mitbringen?


----------



## AndreZ. (18. August 2009)

bombe171 schrieb:


> Die Anstiege müssen recht steil und heftig sein bei 100Hm auf 3,9km Rundenlänge.


 

Endlich mal eine Höhendifferenz die nach Erholung klingt 

Ne, mal im ernst...das ist doch wirklich noch total ok! 

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt am WE für uns mit!


----------



## Kniekaputt (18. August 2009)

bombe171 schrieb:


> Wie technisch sind denn die Abfahrten und kann man eine Familie mit Kindern mitbringen?



Da soll es auch Veranstaltungpunkte für die Kids geben. z.B. das`Fette Reifen Rennen` für die kleinen Rennfahrer. Also auch die Räder für den Nachwuchs in den Kofferraum!

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## Fhal (18. August 2009)

Nahezu alle Abfahrten auf der Halde (Hoppenbruch und der Nachbarhalde Hoheward) sind bei passendem Tempo mit einem CC-Rad zu bewältigen.

Kinder und andere Zuschauer kann man sicher auch mitbringen, sollte aber einkalkulieren, dass es nicht ohne weiteres überall an der Strecke geeignete Punkte zum Zuschauen gibt. Schatten wird man auch vergeblich suchen, ich war letzten Sommer schon ein paar Stunden da und hatte danach eine lustige krebsrote Farbe im Gesicht.


----------



## SBIKERC (18. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dort
> 
> Racing Ralph ok?



klar geht RR...könnte selten vorne etwas rutschen aber erwarte da kein Geröhlfeld


----------



## Fhal (18. August 2009)

Die Abfahrten mit Geröll/Rollsplit sind auf der anderen Halde, da würd ich dann auch wegen des Gefälles nicht unbedingt so kleine Race-Reifen empfehlen. 

Ich überleg ja fast am Sonntag auch nochmal aus Spaß mitzufahren, nur mit welchem Bike...


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

hat jemand nochmal bitte die Startzeiten für mich...finde sie gerade leider nicht, habe sie zwar noch im Hinterkopf aber möchte mich nochmal vergewissern


----------



## kusebimski (22. August 2009)

http://www.vest-cup.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

danke
hatte es gerade aber doch noch auf der Seite des Cupes gefunden


----------



## SBIKERC (23. August 2009)

So kann sagen das es mir heute gut gefallen hat
super Wetter, schöne Strecke und ein anständiges Starterfeld
wieder viele nette Gesichter getroffen und Ergebniss stimmt auch


----------



## AsB (23. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> schöne Strecke



Habe heute auch noch ne kleine Tour nach Herten gemacht.

Bin dann Teilabschnitte der Runde abgefahren und muss sagen: 




Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RaXXor (23. August 2009)

Hi,

Ich fand es auch gut die Strecke war schön schnell

Das einzigste was gar nicht ging waren die Duschen Keine Bank=Sachen auf dem Boden und die Duschen war Kalt!

Ansonsten alles gut

Gruß Daniel


----------



## SBIKERC (24. August 2009)

Ergebnisse + Rundenprotokoll
http://www.time-and-voice.de/ergebnisse.html


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. August 2009)

Bilder:
http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

...dauert wie immer ein paar Tage, bis ich alle verarbeitet habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamima (25. August 2009)

hat irgend jemand die Streckenfüghrung als pdf, jpg Datei oder hat einen
Link dazu ???

würde gerne die Strecke nochmal abfahren

Danke & Gruß
Mattes


----------



## stefanp (25. August 2009)

http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/herten_strecke_ixs-nrw-cup.htm


----------



## mamima (25. August 2009)

@stefanp

erstmal danke (den link hatte ich auch)
das ist die Strecke von 2008 -- ist die denn gleich geblieben ?


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Bilder:
> http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> ...dauert wie immer ein paar Tage, bis ich alle verarbeitet habe....




Klasse Bilder Thomas 

Leider keins von mir


----------



## stefanp (25. August 2009)

mamima schrieb:


> @stefanp
> 
> erstmal danke (den link hatte ich auch)
> das ist die Strecke von 2008 -- ist die denn gleich geblieben ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder Thomas
> 
> Leider keins von mir



Du bist zu schnell !!!
selbst schuld...

von mir gibts  auch immer 1000 bilder...

joe


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder Thomas
> 
> Leider keins von mir



...du bist in der falschen Klasse,
ich jann nicht gleichzeitg fahren und fotografieren ;-)


----------



## AndreZ. (25. August 2009)

Hast Du von der 278 auch ein Bild???  Bitte bitte!!!


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> ...du bist in der falschen Klasse,
> ich jann nicht gleichzeitg fahren und fotografieren ;-)



Hab' ich auch gerade gesehen .... schade!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. August 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hast Du von der 278 auch ein Bild???  Bitte bitte!!!



hmmm, ein nicht so scharfes hab ich gefunden - ich guck mal was man d'raus machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (26. August 2009)

Das wäre ja die Sensation!!!

Das mit der Schärfe wundert mich nicht...ich war einfach zu schnell


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. August 2009)

So - deine Gebete wurden erhört ;-)







....an der Geschwindigkeit lag's aber nicht, das Gesicht hat kein Blitzlicht
abgekriegt, irgendein Schatten...


----------



## AndreZ. (27. August 2009)

Danke Thomas...echt nett von dir!!!

Ich finde das Bild super.


----------



## SBIKERC (27. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch gerade gesehen .... schade!



der Jürgen hatte dich aber ganz schön gezogen


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> der Jürgen hatte dich aber ganz schön gezogen



Nein, hatte vergessen das Seil einzuklinken


----------



## SBIKERC (27. August 2009)

^^hehe, super Antwort


----------

